

The Epic Saga of the Well (1997) - Tomte
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.05/ff_well_pr.html?resubmit=hn

======
kstrauser
I wanted so much to be a part of that, but young broke me found other outlets
for my desire to argue with people. I see that I can still buy a web forum
membership for $100 per year but I can't imagine that it still holds the magic
this article describes.

~~~
justizin
I've found myself facing the same dilemma. A membership to The Well is not a
time machine, but I see notable folks with well.com e-mails and get jealous.

------
bane
The Well was always one of the fabulous things I read about on Wired. Some
kind of nexus of creativity and tech, it seemed a bit like an intellectual
promised land of sorts for young me - a modern salon where people openly
talked about revolution. I think it's kind of great that we keep bringing it
back up to remind ourselves of some of the pioneering talking spaces for the
new digital world we're building.

I never got to be part of it, but I sometimes like to pretend that HN is kind
of a Well 2.0.

------
zippergz
I had a Well account in the mid and late 90s and it was great. Honestly I
haven't found any online community that matches what it was back then.

~~~
Tomte
I've thought about joining a few times, but ultimately, the two publically
readable conferences didn't interest me at all. And for some time they were
broken and only returned some error message. So I assumed that probably it's
only a shadow of its glorious self anymore. Or at least I didn't feel like
buying the cat in the bag.

